# 16g or jd 216



## bguminey (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok fellows first post here and need help making a smart decision, I was directed here after searches and since I've had great success of forums in the past with vehicles I figured why not join here and take advantage of the knowledge on here.

Ok enough jibber jabber I have an oppertunity to buy a gravely 16 professional with a kohler 16hp and 50in deckfrom a coworker he wants to sell it to me for 800 dollars he's not sure of the year says it runs great but to be perfect it'll need a new seat brakes and a deck shell which he said he'd just patch up the guy is a superior at work and has helped me out so I trust him he was still using but but a ford 8n with a finish mower now I went to a local guy who used to do repairs on mowers so I went for advice he said yes great tractor parts are big money and deck shell would be big big bucks he said he a 1972 John Deere 216 3 speed with a variable adjust for speed 48in deck 16hp kohler he refurbished the whole thing it's practically brand new he wants 2000 and I know it's solid so I'm reaching out to tractor forums on which would be a better path I plan on buying a pull behind tiller with its own motor and a vacuum system like a cyclone deal so just need to know what would be a better route to take 

Thank you

Bryan


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to for forum :cheers:
I don't have any experience with Gravely and i also haven't had much experience with that model of JD either. But for $2000 you might be able the find a bigger higher quality garden tractor that is shaft drive like a John Deere 318 or ect. Neither of the garden tractors that you listed have hydraulics, i have a JD 140 and it is a great garden tractor, it has 3 hydraulic remotes and it has individual brakes which really helps with getting better traction.
Good luck and i hope you get what you want tiphat


----------

